# I think I will be deactivated this time.



## qshi (Sep 12, 2017)

This morning I got a 4 hours block (10:30-2:30). I was scheduled 85 packages. When I was handed the cart, I heard it was 60. But when I scanned them, 85 packages ! I told them there was something wrong, but I was asked to do my best and brought back the rest. Though I drive a minivan, the car was full. At 2:35, I finished 52 packages, including 9 apartments.

I usually finish my blocks 1/2 - 1 hour earlier. This is my 3rd time that I didn't complete my delivery. The first time I just finish half of them because in studio city I hardly found parking places. The second time I reattempted all the apartments at night, I decided to bring 5 packages back to station because it was too late (10pm, I was supposed to finish at 9:30pm ). This is my 3rd time, I was told that I would be kicked out if I didn't finish my packages over 3 times. Is that true? I always arrives the station 15 minutes earlier, when I sent the rest back , it was 3:20pm. I brought back 33 packages (half of them were apartments). I really don't know why they kept me doing it when they already knew there was an error? It spent more time for me to organize the packages and find them in my car.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

you got ubered! im not sure how they do it at that station but dont they hand you a list with the RIs that are supposed to be on your route? at DLA5 in riverside every once in a while i will see them toss random bags filled with packages on the rack when they see an suv/minivan or truck. if the person loading the route is too meek and doesnt speak up he gets ****ed with 80-100 packages...


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

You are fine. I return packages all the time. Especially when I don't think I can finish on time, I go slower than normal to send a message that the block is too much.

85 package 4 hour block with bunch of apartments is a joke.

Anyway, who told you that you can only return packages 3 times? I work at the same warehouse (DLA4) and they're a mess right now.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> You are fine. I return packages all the time. Especially when I don't think I can finish on time, I go slower than normal to send a message that the block is too much.
> 
> 85 package 4 hour block with bunch of apartments is a joke.
> 
> Anyway, who told you that you can only return packages 3 times? I work at the same warehouse (DLA4) and they're a mess right now.


people do get terminated for getting a little to comfortable leaving and returning packages. my favorite one that i can remember was an older lady in a bmw that for some reason thought she could just walk in take 20-30 and leave.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I do 4 hour blocks all the time averaging around 50 packages, never more than 56 or 57 at most. But I drive a compact car. 
85 sounds ridiculous for a four hour block.

What you said about delivering 52 packages in 4 hours sounds exactly right. That's my average.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Got switched for a 5 hr rack because you had a minivan.


----------



## qshi (Sep 12, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> You are fine. I return packages all the time. Especially when I don't think I can finish on time, I go slower than normal to send a message that the block is too much.
> 
> 85 package 4 hour block with bunch of apartments is a joke.
> 
> Anyway, who told you that you can only return packages 3 times? I work at the same warehouse (DLA4) and they're a mess right now.


A female blue vest told me that last time. Though I really got hesitated, but I decided to bring them back at last. I had a date at 5 pm, and I didn't want to ruin my life for $72. I started Flex one and half month ago, the 1st week was really frustrated. After learning to organize packages, I survived. I had one 3 hours block with 61 packages once. I finished that one with 3.5 hours(all houses), but received a complaint about one missing packages.

Now I'm really curious if Flex deserves me working so hard?! I haven't try Lyft and Uber yet, because I thought dealing with people might be crazy. Is there any other things I could try? I do Flex just because it is flexible.



imfatandold said:


> you got ubered! im not sure how they do it at that station but dont they hand you a list with the RIs that are supposed to be on your route? at DLA5 in riverside every once in a while i will see them toss random bags filled with packages on the rack when they see an suv/minivan or truck. if the person loading the route is too meek and doesnt speak up he gets &%[email protected]!*ed with 80-100 packages...


I was never handed a list at this station. They take it out and keep it for themselves.

Ok, You convinced me of what I was thinking about. A couple of times I do have this feeling. I remembered one day three guys in front of me got carts with less packages. When it was my turn, I thought one cart was for me. But one employee skipped those carts, walked inside and pull another cart for me. I was surprised and watched the guy behind me was handed the cart I thought it was for me. Before the boy tried to send the next cart in order to the next guy, I stopped him and ask for exchange. Two of them were to Burbank, why couldn't I take what I wanted? The employee who picked the special cart asked me why I wanted to change? I answered those packages were too many for my car and walked away. When I looked back, I saw her bringing that cart back inside. When I went home, I discussed with my husband. But my husband said it might be an coincidence. That was the only time I refused a cart. And I always think if I take an easier one that means another person will have to take care of what I'm supposed to do. I don't like that.



oicu812 said:


> Got switched for a 5 hr rack because you had a minivan.


They do switch me to 5 hours. Last week I did four 5-hour-blocks. But I couldn't do them all the time. I have two young children and I'm booked three days a week.

For 5-hour-blocks, I'm usually assigned 60-78 packages. That's the reason I was shocked this morning.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you're not doing a 5 hr block, don't use the minivan. They will intentionally or unintentionally give you the large vehicle route.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Once they ran out of 3.5 blocks, there were 4 of us so they split 2 5hr. And of course I got the big end of that stick. There was a group of 10 pac's , 8 miles away but my 3.5 hrs were up so I took the 10 back. Never heard a word about it. One worker said, "They can't make you work overtime."


----------



## 4Aces (Sep 17, 2017)

How do you take packages back that you could not complete? Do you leave the app open and just take them to returns dept? Do you show the package as missing, no access or ????? Don't the amazon flex gods punish you for returning these not completed?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

There is a return lane at each warehouse. Hope it's not to far away for you.


----------

